# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  çështë Jeta!?

## Andi Ballshi

ÇËSHTË JETA!?

Kanë thënë për jetën: Jata është:

(Mbledhi dhe zgjodhi Abdullah Nishefci)

Jeta, ekzistenca, është një enigmë. 
Feja na mëson se Jeta është një dhuratë e Zotit. Shkencërisht  ende nuk dimë  se prej nga vemi, ku shkojmë? Dolëm nga toka, apo erdhëm nga qielli? 

Në kohën e fundit shkenca ka mundur të përqëndrohet vetëm në këto tri pohime: Jeta është e bukur (optimizmi); Jeta është e shëmtuar  pesimizmi; Jeta ka të bukurën e saj dhe anënë e shëmtuar-pesimizmi i matur. Asnë filozofi nuk ka arritur ende -as sot të thotë e të nxjerrë ndonjë përfundim tjetër, të konkludoj, ndonjë gjë tjetër
JETA në përgjithësi ndahet në tri etapa: e kaluara, e tashmja dhe e ardhëshmja... E tashmja është tepër e shkurtër, dhe e ardhëshmja e pasigurt, të vetmën siguri e gjemë shpesh vetëm në të kaluarën vëtëm ajo na përket krejtësisht, meqë askush sështë në gjendja të na e rrëmbejë Konkludon Nermin Vlora Fallaski.
Jeta e padobishme është sikurse vdekja e parakohshme. Gëte
Jeta duhet të jetë një edukim i parreshtur, lypset që të mësojmë gjithjçka që nga të folurit e deri në vdekje. G. Flober
Janë disa momente në jetë, për të cilat do të zëvendësonim tërë pjesën e pajetuar të jetës sonë. Bajron
Në këtë jetë asgjë nuk është e lehtë Heminguej
&. Jeta:i madhi Sokrat pati thënë: jeta pa vetëdije nuk vlen as të jetohet. Shumica e njerëzve nuk bëjnë jetë të vetëdijshme. Jetojnë jetë mekanike, me mendime mekanike, nga aksionet dhe reaksionet mekanike.
Jeta e kësaj bote, sipas Kuranit të shenjtë, nuk është tjetër vetëm se: 
përjetim mashtrues,... një përjetim i shkurtër, një lojë, kalim kohe, një argëtim, vetëm lojë e dëfrim... por edhe stoli!
Jeta është edhe dhembje edhe gëzim, edhe e hidhur, edhe e ëmbël. Jeta është e hidhur për atë që sdi marifete e hipokrizira
Jeta është e vështirë. Jeta është vuatje.  Jeta mund të prishet vetmë nga një hap! Jeta është çmendinë!
Jeta është helm, e tmerrshme, pelin. - Lindim me të qarë, rritemi duke qarë, thotë poeti ynë i madh, Lasgushi.
Jeta mund të prishet nga një hap i gabuar, vetëm nga një hap. Pastaj vinë greminat.. Mos i kërkoni shumë jetës sepse jeta është koprace në mirësi, thotë shkrimtari ynë i nderuar Mitrush Kuteli.
Jeta është plot halle, plot vërer e plot helm, është e pamëshimrshme, tmerrësisht e pamëshirshme, është përplot probleme që na i sjellin të tjerët, por edhe ne vetëvetës ia përgatisim ose ndihmojmë në një mënyrë ose në një tjetër në përgatitjen e tyre.
Jeta është Një ëndër e parë nga një i marrë. Po nëse Jeta është një ëndërr, më lini që të jetoj, thotë Unamynos
Jeta e nxehtë, e egër, e rrëmbyeshme Stefan Cvajg. Për Balzakun jeta vlen aq sa njeriu e vlerëson! 
Shopenhaueri thote se jeta eshte vuajteje, eshte gjendje e mjerueshme sepse do te na beje te ditur qe gjerat nuk jane kaq te lehta sa duken. Do te na veje ne gjendje alarmi. Te njejten gje thote dhe Spinoza. Per Nicen e dime te gjith pak a shume. 
Ndersa te tjere mendojne se jeta eshte labirint i lumturise, kopsht i lulezuar qe s'vjeshterohet kurre.
JETA Ta marrë djalli! Çpunë e ngatërruar që është jeta, apo jo? Por, le të të marrim nga ajo çtë mundemi. Çdo gjë që mund të na japë!
Jeta i ngjan një shfaqjeje. Shpesh, aty, njerëz mjaft të këqij zënë vendet më të mira!
Jeta, ashtu siç është në të vërtetë, nuk është lufta në mes të keqes dhe të mirës, por në mes të keqes dhe më të keqes. Joseph Brodsky. 
Jeta ëshët e shkurtër, kurse shpresa e gjatë. Luis de Gongora
Të mësosh ti buzëqeshës jetës!
Kjo botë (pra, Jeta Andi) është defrim, e dëfrimi më i mirë është gruaja e ndershme. Muhameti
JETA është histori. Jeta nuk duhet lënë spontanitetit!
Sipas shumicës së feve: Qëllimi i jetës njohja e zotit!
Jeta nuk është rezultat i ratësisë!, njësia bazë e jetës një protein... !
Jeta si edhe vetë njeriu i përbërë (i tërë i bërë) prej pjesësh. Prej trupi dhe pjesëve të tij: asnëra gjymtyrë nuk mund ti thotë pjesës tjetër nuk kam nevojë për ty, trurit, zemrës, funksioni i të cilave është krejt i ndryshëm, qëllimi jeta, lufta për jetë kundër vdekjes e loja ndaj jetës së vetë njeriut! Secila gjymtërë  pjesë e trupi të njeriut, i shërbejnë jetës së njeriut, po aq sa dashuria e urrejtja na mëson Dhjata e re.
Jeta më e errët e më e thellë se vdekja! 
Jeta eshte nje dhurate... Ndonjeher nuk ka kuptim por, megjithatë eshte e bukur 
Jeta është dhurata, (një dhurim) më e shtrenjtë e më e shenjtë!  Andaj këtë dhuratë  dhurim  duhet ta ruajmë si sytë!
Fjalët e gjata nuk e shtyjnë përpara punën, ashtu si fustani i i gjatë nuk të ndihmon për të ecur.
I mençuri përpiqet ta shfrytëzojë sa mundet. Budallai e zë rrugën. 
Për tu habitur mjafton një minutë, për të bërë një gjë të habitshme duhen shunë vjet. K. Heverci
Bindja e verbër të shpinë në skllavëri të plotë, prej skllavërisë së plotë asnjë popull i botës nuk e fiton dot përsëri lirinë. Uollt Uitman
Jeta: lufta për jetë a vdekje = njeriu për njeriun armiku më i madh! Forcat më të mira, më të mëdha të intelektit të njeriut shpenmzohen për tu mbrojtur nga njeriu në zhdukjen e kombit, fesë.. njeriut tjetër, të ideologjisë tjetër... Tamaro

Jeta pa të gjtha ngjyrat ska kuptim.

----------


## toni007

nje det me stuhira te vazhdushme,ku ti tregon aftesine tende se c'timonier je.....

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Jeta eshte nje prove.
> Prova eshte nje numer i madh udhekryqesh ku jane dy opcione.
> Opcionet jane: 
1. Te besh te mirin 
2. Te besh te keqin
> Fiton proven kush zgjedh te paren.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Dakord!

Nje gje nuk kuptova... pse kjo teme te shkenca dhe jeta?

Apo meqe po flet per jeten? Nderkohe qasje filozofike... ec e merre vesh.

----------


## mujoislam

Jeta eshte nje ender e vertet apo nje film,ku fundi eshte krejt ndryshe

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Jeta është komedi për ata të cilët mendojnë e tragjedi për ata të cilët ndiejnë.



Jeta është vuajtje ndersa shkaku i vuajtjeve eshte deshira per jet


Nuk ju kerkova une te me lindni, ndaj me lini te jetoj. - 


Jeta eshte veç nje enderr ne rrugen e vdekjes*

----------


## Iliri.

Jeta eshte nje vizatim ku nuk mund te perdoresh gomen , per te fshire!
Jeta eshte ne doren e secilit dhe jemi ne ata qe kemi timonin dhe e kthejme nga te duam.
Jeta eshte nje avull. Sot je, neser sje?
Jeta eshte nje kalim nga nje porte tek tjetra ... :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Jeta,koha qe ron.

----------


## Andi Ballshi

*JETA*

Jeta është mundesi, pranoje.
Jeta është bukuri, admiroje.
Jeta është lumturi, shijoje.
Jeta është ënderr, zbatoje.
Jeta është sfidë, ballafaqoje.
Jeta është detyrë, kryeje.
Jeta është loj, luaje.
Jeta është e qmushme, nderoje.
Jeta është pasuri, ruaje.
Jeta është dashuri, perjetoje.
Jeta është fshehtsi, zbuloje.
Jeta është premtim, plotsoje.
Jeta është pikellim, tejkaloje.
Jeta është himn, kendoje.
Jeta është tragjedi, zbute.
Jeta është aventurë, zbertheje.
Jeta është knaqsi, meritoje.
Jeta është jetë, mbroje.\

*Nena Tereze*

----------


## Helikranon

Jeta qe ne lindjen e saj vrapon drejt vdekjes.

----------


## Kënga

Ashtu siq e kemi duhet ta jetojme,e deshem apo se deshem!

----------


## tetovarja87

Mua dita dites jeta me duket sa e me sa e rende...
Per veten time une nuk arrij dote t'a kuptoj se c'ka ne te vertet eshte jeta...
sinqerisht e them: nuk ka dite qe une nuk ankohem nga kjo jete...
Perse eshte kaq monotone,kaq e lumtur,kaq e keqe...
Dita dites une mendoj vdekjen: dhe vall jeta na qenka ajo rrug qe tek vdekja con..po,po,po...mij here...dhe vdekja eshte i vetmi shpetim nga kjo jete e poshter...
disa here ulem e mendoj: vall jam une e vetmja qe kjo jete me duket kaq e rende,aspak interesante,aq monotone,apo ka te tjere qe e duan ate,dhe u duket interesante,dhe me thote se i'a vlen te jetohet...

dikur bota,jeta ishin me te bukura,ateher kur na mungonin parat,veshmbathja,ateher kur me 1 euro shkoja ne shkoll,ateher kur gjith antaret e familjes hanim buke me ate "pak" qe kishim...
perse ajo jete mua me duket me e mire...

kam jetuar shume vuajtje,shum goditje nga jeta...me iku nena dhe babai,me vdiqen,u demoralizova,u lendova teper,mu duke se e gjith bota u rezua mbi koken time...por perseri pas asaj vazhdova te jetoj,te buzeqesh.....

por sote,vertet kjo me habit: ajo kohe ka kaluar,ajo dhimbje disi eshte strukur diku ne qenien time dhe rri ulur e e heshtur,disi jam adaptuar dhe u bera se ato kam haruar...nuk bene ze,e as lote nuk leshon....
por....
vall c'kam une keto dite te fundit,perse aq urrej jeten,me duket keshtu pa pik lidhjeje...katastrof....

me gjith sinqeritet:

----------


## nitti47

1. Kam lindur duke qare kur te gjithe qeshnin. Do te vdes duke qeshur kur te gjithe do qajne! 
2. Bej qe jeta jote te jete nje enderr por mos lejo qe endrra te behet jeta jote! 
3. Jeta me dhuroi tre zgjidhje: seks, droge, dhe vdekje. Une zgjodha 2 te parat; e treta me zgjodhi mua. 
4. Dielli qe perendon te prek ne shpirt vetem per te te kujtuar se te vodhi dhe nje dite. 
5. Mos jeto me friken e vdekjes por vdis me gezimin se ke jetuar. 
6. Me mire te humbasesh nje çast te jetes sesa jeten ne nje çast. 
7. Ne nuk jemi ata qe jemi por vetem ajo qe te tjeret shohin tek ne. 
8. Derisa ngjyra e lekures do te jete me rendesishme sesa ngjyra e syve, do te kete lufte. 
9. Me mire nje fund i deshperuar sesa nje deshperim pa fund. 
10. Te lindesh e pastaj te vdesesh. Ky eshte absurditeti i jetes.

----------


## Endless

Jeta eshte nje rruge me kthesa, fillon ne maternitet ( bene nje xhiro neper forume) dhe mbaron ne varreza lol

----------


## Vdekja

Destinacione :Vdekja ! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RiGerta

> *Jeta është komedi për ata të cilët mendojnë e tragjedi për ata të cilët ndiejnë.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeta është vuajtje ndersa shkaku i vuajtjeve eshte deshira per jet
> 
> 
> Nuk ju kerkova une te me lindni, ndaj me lini te jetoj. - 
> 
> ...


Oj Sueda mos na bombardo me keto fraza se me pergatite per deshtim  :buzeqeshje: 
Per mua Jeta eshte nje leter e bardhe ne te cilen Ti vizaton ate qe deshiron. Mos ia jep lapsin e jetes sate askujt. Kurre mos heq dore nga enderra jote. I vetmi pergjegjes per jeten tende je vet Ti.Nga jeta merr vetem aq sa jep. Asgje nuk bie ne fund te detit. Ne natyre nuk ekziston rregulli dicka per asgje. Sikur qe cdo pasoje e ka shkakun, ashtu dhe cdo sukses ka cmimin e vet.

----------


## lisa12

Jeta eshte si nje flluske sapuni qe sa fillon te fluturoj plaset ne ajer...........................

----------


## alem_de

Jeta eshte kur mundesh te qeshesh kur eshte per te qare.

----------


## pranvera bica

Jeta eshte nje  fushe qe na jep ashtu si ta perdorim ne:nje korrje gjembash ose lulesh!

----------


## lisa12

Jeta eshte.............. lufte ka pas thene gjyshja ime,dikush e merr betejen dikush e humb ate...........

----------

